# العمل في شركات النفط



## yassen kassar (3 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أود ان اسئلكم كيف لي ان أحصل على فرصة عمل في شركات النفط 
لقد تخرجت هذه السنة باختصاص هندسة التصميم الميكانيكي شعبة علم المواد من جامعة دمشق
أرجو ان تساعدوني
الرجاء


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (3 سبتمبر 2011)

نصيحة لك يا اخي العزيز 
اول شي الشركات النفطية تريد مهندسين يمتلكون خبره 
اذا كان لديك خبرة في المجال النفطي او في اي مجال فما عليك الا ان تعمل cv لك وتراسل الشركات النفطية التي تعمل في بلدك 
ويجب عليك ان تكون لديك خبرة في الحاسوب 
هذا كله وما عليك الا التوكل على الله فهو خير الرازقين


----------



## tarek495 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

صدقت أخ غيث فالله جل و على هو خير الرازقين


----------

